# Window won’t auto drop or reset - Help



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Evening all, having a spot of bother with my drivers window, despite hundreds of attempts using various methods, from the GTR owners manual, GTR and 370z forum methods and youtube it’s not having it 

The symptoms are, the window goes up automatically but when it reaches the top the anti pinch feature cuts in and the window drops back down 5 inches, the window will go up without using the auto up but when I try to open the door it doesn’t even try to drop a little like it should. It’s only the drivers window that’s playing up and it started around the same time as a flat battery, wasn’t totally flat but flat enough not to start the engine.

I’ve just now fitted a brand new battery and tested the door open switch which puts the interior light on as it should.

Any other suggestions before i start pulling the door card off and bring out the hammers? 

Thanks


----------



## Teulk (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you tried window down holding button, keep at bottom for around 5 seconds. Then window up holding button and around 5 secs when in top position. Failing that I would disconnect battery and try again


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Teulk said:


> Have you tried window down holding button, keep at bottom for around 5 seconds. Then window up holding button and around 5 secs when in top position. Failing that I would disconnect battery and try again



Thanks, yes, tried that method plus others, also, left the battery disconnected overnight, still no joy


----------



## Teulk (Jul 18, 2017)

Does it work with the door open when you press the black switch and keep it in does the window move up and stay, if not could be the switch?


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Teulk said:


> Does it work with the door open when you press the black switch and keep it in does the window move up and stay, if not could be the switch?


No, the window doesn’t go up and down with the switch pressed, although the interior light goes on and off so I don’t think it’s the switch?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R0B. said:


> No, the window doesn’t go up and down with the switch pressed, although the interior light goes on and off so I don’t think it’s the switch?


Interior light has nothing to do with the window switch.

I'd carefully follow this Nissan protocol first:

SYSTEM INITIALIZATION
Perform system initialization if the following operation is performed.
• When disconnecting the battery cable and when the power supplied to the power window motor and motor is
cut off by blowout of power fuse
• Removal and installation of regulator assembly
• Removal and installation of motor from regulator assembly
• Removal and installation of power window switch harness connector
• Operation of regulator assembly as an independent unit
• Removal and installation of glass
• Removal and installation of door weather-strip

Initial Setting
After installing each component, follow the steps below:
1. Disconnect the battery negative terminal or power window main switch connector. Reconnect it after waiting
a minute or more.
2. Close the door.
3. Turn the ignition switch ON.
4. Operate the power window switch to fully open the glass. (This operation is unnecessary if the glass is
already fully open)
5. Pull the power window switch UP (AUTO UP position). Even after the glass stops at the fully closed position,
continue pulling the switch for 2 seconds or more.
6. Inspect anti-pinch function.
NOTE:
If the open/close operation is repeated continuously, the initial setting may be cancelled. Perform the initial setting in that situation.
CHECK ANTI-PINCH FUNCTION
1. Open the door glass fully.
2. Place a piece of wood (e.g., handle of wooden hammer) near the fully closed position.
3. Close the door glass fully with AUTO UP.
• Check that the glass lowers approximately 150 mm after contacting the piece of wood and then stops.
• Check that the glass does not rise when operating the power window main switch while lowering.
CAUTION:
• Be careful not to be pinched
• Check that the auto up function is normal before inspection following the system initialization

It does sound like the door regulator has lost it's correct position for the fully closed position and the anti-pinch is cutting in when the window closes as its not expecting that position to be the final one.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

charles charlie said:


> Interior light has nothing to do with the window switch.
> 
> I'd carefully follow this Nissan protocol first:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I'll disconnect the battery and follow these step religiously tonight :thumbsup:

re: the switch comment, I meant the small plunger type switch on the b-pillar; on the passenger side pressing this the window will auto drop and pop back up when released, not the case on the drivers side (although the interior light come on when released)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R0B. said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll disconnect the battery and follow these step religiously tonight :thumbsup:
> 
> re: the window switch comment, I meant the small plunger type switch on the b-pillar; on the passenger side pressing this the window will auto drop and pop back up when released, not the case on the drivers side


Then clearly either your driver's window switch is knackered or the plug has come undone


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

charles charlie said:


> Then clearly either your driver's window switch is knackered or the plug has come undone


Eeek, I hope not; the window switch seems to operate fine, the window goes up and down, even with the auto up and down, its just bouncing back (anti pinch?) when it gets to the top and doesn't auto drop when the door opens 

I hoping it just needs a reset (done properly), would be a big coincidence if a window component failed at the same time as a flat battery. i've not read about any window motor or regulator failures, especially on such a low mileage garage queen


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Still no joy with this, the above reset didn't cure it, 

Wondering if the control module is cream crackered, anyone know where this might be, maybe attached to the motor? any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Give me a call 07973733441


----------



## Teulk (Jul 18, 2017)

re: the switch comment, I meant the small plunger type switch on the b-pillar; on the passenger side pressing this the window will auto drop and pop back up when released, not the case on the drivers side (although the interior light come on when released) [/QUOTE]

It should be the opposite way for the switch, when the switch is in the window should close as thats when the door is shut, and when released window should drop as thats when your opening the door.
If it doesn't I'd say it's the switch


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Teulk said:


> re: the switch comment, I meant the small plunger type switch on the b-pillar; on the passenger side pressing this the window will auto drop and pop back up when released, not the case on the drivers side (although the interior light come on when released)


It should be the opposite way for the switch, when the switch is in the window should close as thats when the door is shut, and when released window should drop as thats when your opening the door.
If it doesn't I'd say it's the switch[/QUOTE]

The drivers window isn’t auto dropping at all, but the interior light comes in when the door opens so I assume the plunger switch is ok.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Update (not fixed yet), I took off the trim card and the glass hadn’t obviously moved, I loosened the glass clamps and moved the glass down and round a little (had a few suggestions the glass may have moved)but it made no difference, Even if you took the glass out I’m confident it’d still anti pinch at the top (it anti-pinches back down even when the the door is wide open) it must be hitting the threaded bump stops when it gets to the top, I may try to adjust the bump stops once I find my 5.5mm socket. although I’m now back on thinking it’s electrical and the resets just not working for some reason?

Also, When the glass is all the way up it creaks like it’s still under pressure and the motor’s still pushing it, the passenger side doesn’t do this...


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Now sorted; in the in end I replaced the window motor and hey presto..Fully functioning window 

Thanks to Takamo for the assistance :thumbsup:

oh, and all the window motors are the same for MY08 til current in case anyone needs a replacement.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R0B. said:


> Now sorted; in the in end I replaced the window motor and hey presto..Fully functioning window
> Thanks to Takamo for the assistance :thumbsup:
> oh, and all the window motors are the same for MY08 til current in case anyone needs a replacement.


Glad it's fixed, and we know what it was..:thumbsup: Maybe this could be a thread/Sticky in - Bodywork, Bodykits, Interior and Exterior Trim (GT-R) -


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

R0B. said:


> Now sorted; in the in end I replaced the window motor and hey presto..Fully functioning window
> 
> Thanks to Takamo for the assistance :thumbsup:
> 
> oh, and all the window motors are the same for MY08 til current in case anyone needs a replacement.


No problem buddy glad to be a help


----------

